# Some specific questions about moving to Canada?



## mike12345 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a 30 years old guy working in Delhi as a Tech Lead for an American media firm for last 5 years. I have a total of 10 years of IT experience. 

Recently one of my friends has relocated to Ontario to pursue higher education and he told me in details about the country which made me very much interested in relocating to the same and I have been thinking seriously about the same for the last couple of months.

I have a family of 4 i.e. 2 adults, one 5 years old daughter and another infant. Since my friend is single and does not have much ideas of a family's expenditure, he has not been able to help me much. 

I have some specific questions about all this which are as follows:-

1) How much does rent costs for a 2 BHK apartment in suburbs?
2) How much should monthly ration cost for my family?
3) How much is the school fee in public elementary and secondary schools?
4) How much should i add for public transport for daily up down to nearest city from a suburb (for job)?

I do not have a flashy lifestyle. Since I love cooking, no matter how authentic a dish is, I pprefer to cook at home. We may go out once a month to eat. 

Keeping all this in mind, how much family income per month (before taxes) do you guys think is ok to support a family? 

What is the normal route to have a job, immigrate and start living a life?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

What part of Canada are you looking to move to? Prices of things can vary from one part of Canada to another.


----------



## mike12345 (Jan 17, 2013)

RGS said:


> What part of Canada are you looking to move to? Prices of things can vary from one part of Canada to another.


I have no idea mate. What do you suggest? Let us assume somewhere around Toronto, may be "Mississauga", someone suggested that this area has lots of Indian population.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

mike12345 said:


> I have no idea mate. What do you suggest? Let us assume somewhere around Toronto, may be "Mississauga", someone suggested that this area has lots of Indian population.


If you are in IT, then yes, there are a lot of IT related jobs in Toronto, or the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). Toronto itself is around 2.6 million people, but taking into account all the cities surrounding Toronto (such as Mississauga), that overall population more than doubles. I don't think you would have any issues finding a job in any part of the GTA.

Other IT related jobs and city possibilities could also be Ottawa, Montreal, Calgary, Edmonton and Vancouver.


----------



## mike12345 (Jan 17, 2013)

RGS said:


> If you are in IT, then yes, there are a lot of IT related jobs in Toronto, or the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). Toronto itself is around 2.6 million people, but taking into account all the cities surrounding Toronto (such as Mississauga), that overall population more than doubles. I don't think you would have any issues finding a job in any part of the GTA.
> 
> Other IT related jobs and city possibilities could also be Ottawa, Montreal, Calgary, Edmonton and Vancouver.


Many thanks and how much money is needed to support my family if I go for a 2 BHK apartment on rent, send one kid to school and use public transport.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

mike12345 said:


> Many thanks and how much money is needed to support my family if I go for a 2 BHK apartment on rent, send one kid to school and use public transport.


Supporting a family in a city in Canada is a pretty broad question and I can only give rough estimates as every family is different on their purchases. Some families for example purchase clothes for the kids every couple of months, where other families purchase clothes once a year.

- Rent for a two bedroom in Toronto or GTA (approx $1500/month). You will need to pay for your own television cable access and internet and phone, and possibly electricity. Usually water and heat are covered as part of the rent

- Food for family of 4 (including parents) approx $300 per month

- I don't know the cost of public transit, but you could probably look that up online and search for Toronto public transit costs

- Schooling is free. Most everyone in Canada pays "school tax" no matter if you have kids or not. This allows all kids to go to school for free. But you will have to pay for school supplies such and pencils/pens, notebooks, text books, etc.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

We spend more than $300 a month to feed two adults and two small children. Maybe groceries are cheaper in Ontario than Saskatchewan? I have set goals to spend no more than $400-500 and struggled to meet it.


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

a 2 bedroom is easily as low as $1,100 in some suburbs of Toronto.

A monthly TTC (city of toronto) pass is about $110. I commute on the GO Train and it costs about $13 per day, round-trip. The GO Train is a commuter rail going to Union Station, down town Toronto and all the suburbs have stations.

In Toronto you can easily get by without a car, even in some of the suburbs (though a bit more inconvenient).


----------

